# New fork needed for older cannondale mt800



## jvossman (Jan 12, 2004)

Howdy. bought an older mt800. headset was loose, tightened it down, pulled the starnut out. Took everything off, was concerned that the rigid fork was cut sooooo short that there wasn't enough steerer tube for the stem to clamp down on even half way!

So gonna need a new fork here. I happen to have an uncut 120mm 34mm stanchion fork from x-fusion, so it can handle the beef, but its a tapered head tube. (I weight 210, daughter stoker, 100)

Anybody running an older straight steerer tube suspension fork?

Alternatively, anybody recommend a good rigid 29er fork with ta 100x 15?

Yes it was a 26er, but I like the stability of the 29er up front.
Thanks. John Voss Miami FL


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://surlybikes.com/parts/karate_monkey_fork

This and a boost spacer?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a ca 1995 MT800. I think it was a 1-1/4 steerer.

What do you have?


----------

